# HP Color LaserJet CM1017 MFP under Windows 7



## diethardw (Mar 17, 2010)

Have been using the CM1017 MFP for printing and scanning in our network under Windows XP for some time. Having new PCs, we turned to Windows 7. I recently made it to find the printer driver for this Multi Function Printer, but did not get it to scan in the network.

Reply from HP support: sorry, for Windows 7 only the printer driver is available. 

What do they want to say: Goodbye, customer? Should I throw away a just 2 y/o fully working printer?

Or is there any chance to get it scanning under Windows 7 too? The original SW by HP does not run under Windows 7.

Any help greatly appreciated.
Diethard


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check this

http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Printe...t-Status-Issues/m-p/143835/message-uid/143835


----------



## diethardw (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, dai - I had found that posting before. I think the problem is: It's a new PC, no upgrade from Vista. So except for a PLC6 printer driver, I do not have any HP software installed, and have no idea what to install. My original HP CD will not install due to the non-supported operating system.

I found the software Vuescan that claims to support scanning with my CM1017 too, but it also says "install HP software first" - but does not tell which one :-(.

The CM1017 is connected via network, but Windows 7 does not recognize any scanner in the network. The same configuration had worked properly under XP.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try installing the software in compatibility mode for xp


----------

